# Lake Russell Tips



## oldfatbubba (Nov 16, 2016)

I plan to hunt Lake Russell on Thanksgiving week and was looking for a pointer or two.   My thought was to hunt over one of the many food plots and would appreciate thoughts on locations.

Regards,
Bubba


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 16, 2016)

oldfatbubba said:


> My thought was to hunt over one of the many food plots



you, and 2000 of your closest personal friends.   Or at least they will be afterward.  Russell will be covered up around anything that resembles something that would cause a deer to walk by it.

Look at a topo map of Russell, and find the steepest, deepest, hardest to navigate area you can.  Hunt there.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 16, 2016)

Packed, packed, packed to the point where its actually entertaining!!!!

The whole town and then some hits it!

Dont bother going if your the territorial type!

Its still fun though!


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 21, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you, and 2000 of your closest personal friends.   Or at least they will be afterward.  Russell will be covered up around anything that resembles something that would cause a deer to walk by it.
> 
> Look at a topo map of Russell, and find the steepest, deepest, hardest to navigate area you can.  Hunt there.




This. Have not seen a soul in the woods in the last three years on Russell.  If you walk 100 yds off the road at a good access point your probably gonna see someone.  It is a fun hunt and the quality of the deer is decent for this area compared to years past.  I killed a 5.5 yr old 8 pt on opening morning of the Thanksgiving hunt a couple years ago.   Good luck.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 21, 2016)

one other tip...make sure you wear a new orange hat.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 22, 2016)

Last two years never seen a soul in woods, seen deer, shot spike for meat last year then made a bad shot on BIG buck the same evening


----------

